# Mark 1000 Stencil Maker by Martronics Corporation stencil-maker.com



## Grae79 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

I was thinking of purchsing this item from Make Stencils, Custom Stencils With New Stencil Maker

Was looking for some comments on the product?

I am looking to mostly screenprint clothing & etch glass.

It seems very expensive but possibly worth it?????

Thanks for the advice guys & gals

Banksy


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Just go with one of the kits here: The Circuit Bridge Store: Screen Print Starter Kits

Or here:PhotoEZ Starter Kits


This is how I started. Use a simple fluorescent shop light with two bulbs to develop your stencils. 

I use empty screen frames to attach my stencils too. So far they have worked to perfection. Unfortunately my business is getting higher where I will start to have to learn to use my screen press.


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^^ Unfortunately.... Seems to me like thats a good thing. Good luck and congrats on your business. I have been debating the purchase of the photo ex or the mark 1000 kit myself. I am going to buy it this week.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It is basic screen printing. Go look at Ulano knife cut films.


----------

